
Show HN: Login-With Oauth Microservice for Twitter, Facebook, GitHub - fitz2001
https://login-with.now.sh/
======
hanselot
I'm really no expert and therefore my opinion is irrelevant, but is putting
all your authentication details in one place that great an idea?

